

Tesla Falls After Missing Analyst’s Estimate for Sales - akandiah
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-11-05/tesla-posts-third-quarterly-profit-on-model-s-boost.html

======
loceng
Have analysts accurately predicted anything with Tesla yet?

